# Xorg ->textproc/py-sphinx ->AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'UnknownTimeZoneError'



## freebsdinator (Jun 10, 2017)

I've commented out any modifications in make.conf as a precaution and still got the below error. 

If it's a legitimate bug, could someone point me to where I should properly file this? If it's not, please let me know what I should tweak. 

Package List:

```
portmaster x11/xorg-minimal

===>>> The following actions will be taken if you choose to proceed:
        Install x11/xorg-minimal
        Install x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard
        Install x11/dri2proto
        Install x11/dri3proto
        Install x11/glproto
        Install x11/inputproto
        Install x11/kbproto
        Install x11/presentproto
        Install x11/randrproto
        Install x11/renderproto
        Install x11/resourceproto
        Install x11/scrnsaverproto
        Install x11/videoproto
        Install x11/xextproto
        Install x11/xf86driproto
        Install x11/xineramaproto
        Install x11-servers/xorg-server
        Install x11/bigreqsproto
        Install x11/compositeproto
        Install x11/damageproto
        Install x11/fixesproto
        Install x11/recordproto
        Install x11/xcmiscproto
        Install x11/xf86dgaproto
        Install x11/xf86vidmodeproto
        Install x11/xtrans
        Install graphics/libepoxy
        Install graphics/mesa-libs
        Install devel/llvm40
        Install textproc/py-sphinx
        Install textproc/py-snowballstemmer
        Install x11/libX11
        Install x11-fonts/xf86bigfontproto
        Install x11/libXau
        Install x11/xproto
        Install x11/libXdmcp
        Install x11/libxcb
        Install devel/check
        Install x11/xcb-proto
        Install x11/libXdamage
        Install x11/libXfixes
        Install x11/libXext
        Install x11/libXxf86vm
        Install x11/libxshmfence
        Install graphics/mesa-dri
        Install graphics/s2tc
        Install multimedia/libva
        Install multimedia/v4l_compat
        Install x11/libXv
        Install x11/libXvMC
        Install x11-fonts/font-util
        Install x11-fonts/libXfont
        Install print/freetype2
        Install x11-fonts/libfontenc
        Install x11/libxkbfile
        Install x11/pixman
        Install x11/xkbcomp
        Install x11/xkeyboard-config
        Install textproc/intltool
        Install textproc/p5-XML-Parser
        Install x11/libXi
        Install x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse
        Install x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa
        Install x11/xauth
        Install x11-toolkits/libXmu
        Install x11-toolkits/libXt
        Install x11/libSM
        Install x11/libICE
        Install x11/xinit

===>>> Proceed? y/n [y] y
```

Attempt at compiling:

```
===>>> Starting build for x11/xorg-minimal <<<===

===>>> Starting check for build dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for x11/xorg-minimal from ports
===>>> Dependency check complete for x11/xorg-minimal

===>  Cleaning for xorg-minimal-7.5.2_1
===>   NOTICE:

The xorg port currently does not have a maintainer. As a result, it is
more likely to have unresolved issues, not be up-to-date, or even be removed in
the future. To volunteer to maintain this port, please create an issue at:

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla

More information about port maintainership is available at:

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/contributing/ports-contributing.html#maintain-port

===>   xorg-minimal-7.5.2_1 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by xorg-minimal-7.5.2_1 for building
===>  Extracting for xorg-minimal-7.5.2_1
===>  Patching for xorg-minimal-7.5.2_1
===>  Configuring for xorg-minimal-7.5.2_1
===>  Staging for xorg-minimal-7.5.2_1
===>   Generating temporary packing list
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===>>> Starting check for runtime dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for x11/xorg-minimal from ports
===>>> Launching child to install x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

===>>> x11/xorg-minimal >> x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard (1/68)

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

===>>> Starting check for build dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard from ports
===>>> Launching child to install x11-servers/xorg-server

===>>> x11/xorg-minimal >> x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard >> x11-servers/xorg-server (2/68)

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server

===>>> Starting check for build dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for x11-servers/xorg-server from ports
===>>> Launching child to install graphics/libepoxy

===>>> x11/xorg-minimal >> x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard >> x11-servers/xorg-server >> graphics/libepoxy (3/68)

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/graphics/libepoxy

===>>> Starting check for build dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for graphics/libepoxy from ports
===>>> Launching child to install graphics/mesa-libs

===>>> x11/xorg-minimal >> x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard >> x11-servers/xorg-server >> graphics/libepoxy >> graphics/mesa-libs (4/68)

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/graphics/mesa-libs

===>>> Starting check for build dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for graphics/mesa-libs from ports
===>>> Launching child to install devel/llvm40

===>>> x11/xorg-minimal >> x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard >> x11-servers/xorg-server >> graphics/libepoxy >> graphics/mesa-libs >> devel/llvm40 (5/68)

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/devel/llvm40

===>>> Starting check for build dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for devel/llvm40 from ports
===>>> Launching child to install textproc/py-sphinx

===>>> x11/xorg-minimal >> x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard >> x11-servers/xorg-server >> graphics/libepoxy >> graphics/mesa-libs >> devel/llvm40 >> textproc/py-sphinx (6/68)

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/textproc/py-sphinx

===>>> Starting check for build dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for textproc/py-sphinx from ports
===>>> Dependency check complete for textproc/py-sphinx

===>>> x11/xorg-minimal >> x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard >> x11-servers/xorg-server >> graphics/libepoxy >> graphics/mesa-libs >> devel/llvm40 >> textproc/py-sphinx (6/68)

===>  Cleaning for py27-sphinx-1.4.8_1,1
===>  License BSD2CLAUSE accepted by the user
===>   py27-sphinx-1.4.8_1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by py27-sphinx-1.4.8_1,1 for building
===>  Extracting for py27-sphinx-1.4.8_1,1
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for python/Sphinx-1.4.8.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for py27-sphinx-1.4.8_1,1
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for py27-sphinx-1.4.8_1,1
===>   py27-sphinx-1.4.8_1,1 depends on package: py27-Jinja2>=2.3 - found
===>   py27-sphinx-1.4.8_1,1 depends on package: py27-docutils>=0.11 - found
===>   py27-sphinx-1.4.8_1,1 depends on package: py27-six>=1.4 - found
===>   py27-sphinx-1.4.8_1,1 depends on package: py27-setuptools>0 - found
===>   py27-sphinx-1.4.8_1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.7 - found
===>  Configuring for py27-sphinx-1.4.8_1,1
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "<string>", line 1, in <module>
  File "setup.py", line 84, in <module>
    from babel.messages.pofile import read_po
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/babel/messages/__init__.py", line 12, in <module>
    from babel.messages.catalog import *
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/babel/messages/catalog.py", line 23, in <module>
    from babel.dates import format_datetime
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/babel/dates.py", line 29, in <module>
    from babel.util import UTC, LOCALTZ
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/babel/util.py", line 19, in <module>
    from babel import localtime
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/babel/localtime/__init__.py", line 75, in <module>
    except pytz.UnknownTimeZoneError:
[B]AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'UnknownTimeZoneError'
*** Error code 1[/B]

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/textproc/py-sphinx

===>>> make build failed for textproc/py-sphinx
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for textproc/py-sphinx failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for devel/llvm40 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for graphics/mesa-libs failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for graphics/libepoxy failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for x11-servers/xorg-server failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard failed
===>>> Aborting update


===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> x11/xorg-minimal x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard x11/dri2proto x11/dri3proto x11/glproto x11/inputproto x11/kbproto x11/presentproto x11/randrproto x11/renderproto x11/resourceproto x11/scrnsaverproto x11/videoproto x11/xextproto x11/xf86driproto x11/xineramaproto x11-servers/xorg-server x11/bigreqsproto x11/compositeproto x11/damageproto x11/fixesproto x11/recordproto x11/xcmiscproto x11/xf86dgaproto x11/xf86vidmodeproto x11/xtrans graphics/libepoxy graphics/mesa-libs devel/llvm40 textproc/py-sphinx textproc/py-snowballstemmer x11/libX11 x11-fonts/xf86bigfontproto x11/libXau x11/xproto x11/libXdmcp x11/libxcb devel/check x11/xcb-proto x11/libXdamage x11/libXfixes x11/libXext x11/libXxf86vm x11/libxshmfence graphics/mesa-dri graphics/s2tc multimedia/libva multimedia/v4l_compat x11/libXv x11/libXvMC x11-fonts/font-util x11-fonts/libXfont print/freetype2 x11-fonts/libfontenc x11/libxkbfile x11/pixman x11/xkbcomp x11/xkeyboard-config textproc/intltool textproc/p5-XML-Parser x11/libXi x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa x11/xauth x11-toolkits/libXmu x11-toolkits/libXt x11/libSM x11/libICE x11/xinit

This command has been saved to /tmp/portmasterfail.txt
```


----------

